# For JOE.



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I found this 1. for now but I will take some more new pics tonight.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeh. It's a skid but that's all I can tell. Sent you a P.M.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Skid on a Toro


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looks like a skid on one of the brothers of destruction


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ol, Mr. Drywall must be in the garage.
Hey Todd! You here.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> looks like a skid on one of the brothers of destruction


Guess what he wants?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I know, he dusted the Toro off from all the dust!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Guess what he wants?


A set of custom designed, meticulously crafted bread board shoes??


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Breadboard... Uh huh. Custom, yes. Meticulously crafted.... Well, that's gonna be a matter of opinion.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

db9938 said:


> I know, he dusted the Toro off from all the dust!


Long live the power shift may it never rust, just collect dust.. ( at least til, the drywall is finished.)


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Is he on a date tonight?....

He's usually around here by know.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

db9938 said:


> Is he on a date tonight?....
> 
> He's usually around here by know.


Who knows where ol' Powershift goes? Probably out spotlighting some of those bucktoothed bandits.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That could be a date.....


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

THE BROTHERS are getting dusty.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't you have something to throw over them? 
Did you get the requested pics?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Don't you have something to throw over them?
> Did you get the requested pics?


 check your E-MAIL there.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> check your E-MAIL there.


Um.... Nope.
Going to PM you again.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I got'em.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

No material right at the moment, Todd. 
Hopefujlly I'll be able to get some soon,. Went back to the guy I got my original material from and he's gotten wise. He sells his scrap by the sq" now and it ain't cheap. Dang skids wou,d have been around $30.00 just to buy material.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> No material right at the moment, Todd.
> Hopefujlly I'll be able to get some soon,. Went back to the guy I got my original material from and he's gotten wise. He sells his scrap by the sq" now and it ain't cheap. Dang skids wou,d have been around $30.00 just to buy material.


 NO RUSH there JOE. when ever your old bones can get around to it. the weather monkeys are saying it will be in the 50's next week. and no snow in the coming weeks.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> when ever your old bones can get around to it.


 You screwed up Todd. Your supposed to sweet talk him now and make fun of him "AFTER" you get your skids. I'm sure Joe is laughing that he has six Saturdays a week and YOU only have ONE.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Grunt said:


> You screwed up Todd. Your supposed to sweet talk him now and make fun of him "AFTER" you get your skids. I'm sure Joe is laughing that he has six Saturdays a week and YOU only have ONE.


Not to worry, Grunt. Wait'll he gets the bill.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Not to worry, Grunt. Wait'll he gets the bill.


 YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH just BRING IT!!!!!!!!! there BIG BOY..


----------

